# URGENT. NEED HELP WITH CHICK.



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

One of my hens hatched out some chicks a few days ago. A few hours ago I seen an egg unzipping and then I came out and seen this chick. Mom was pecking at it. It's bleeding a little bit but is alive. Is there any way this chick can make it? Any way at all? What should I do for it?


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Forgot to post phot, sorry it's kinda graphic


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If mom was pecking at it, it's probably not gonna survive  

Did it poop the bloody mass behind it?


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> If mom was pecking at it, it's probably not gonna survive
> 
> Did it poop the bloody mass behind it?


No, I believe that's what's left of the yolk sac Upon closer inspection, looks like it has a really bad hernia. It's doing better than when I intially found it, I mean it was wet, cold, not even chirping, but I don't know how it's going to survive with that hernia. I heard that you can pop it back in, but I have no clue how to do that without tearing the intestines


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, it's chirping, stumbling around and has now opened its eyes. I've read a few things on how to pop the intestines back in, so I'm going to try that and then probably super glue it shut since the chick is a bit too small to try to stitch shut. I don't have high hopes for this chick, but the least I can do is try, right?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

How is the chick doing?


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Alive, it's acting normal, I can't seem to get the intestines back in with the Q-Tip though


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We've had maybe 5 have that same problem. They're usually dead within 15 min of hatching, but we had one live once. We've never tried to put the stuff back in them. Hopefully yours will be ok


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am sorry about the chick. I have only had one chick survive when hatched without absorbing the yolk all the way, and she always seemed to have "problems." Yours looks like more than just yolk though, so may pose additional problems.

Our chick hatched in an incubator so no pecking and minimal debris. I propped her up in a paper towel lined coffee mug so she wouldn't flail about and break or pull the yoke sack. We also tried to keep the yolk part wet without getting her too wet. She resorbed most of it within a day, and the rest dried out. She lived until she was 3-4 years old, but was never quite right in the mind or body...but we loved her anyway.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

For me it appears the skin has been ripped off the hear and numerous other issues along with the intestines. The chick is probably suffering so I would put it down. It is not always worth it to try to save everything. Some things are far better off to just let go peacefully.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Chick passed away yesterday afternoon, can't say I didn't expect it to At least it's not in pain anymore. Thank you guys for your replies


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry you lost it


----------

